# ID this growth coming from the moss pls..



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Any ideas? I don't have any inhabitants in yet..Don't want to put any in until I make sure it is safe for them. By the way it has some type of root system attached as you can see it on the spoon.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

See this: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/32877-what-exactly-these.html

and this: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/36807-another-shroom-id.html

Yours look exactly like the ones that I posted in the top link.


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Jub..So I guess its safe to assume these are ok then...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

as long as your frogs aernt deadheads and get any bright ideas


----------

